# My Winter Project



## TheFizzer (Feb 27, 2010)

This bike is a mix of a bunch of different parts.  I started out with a Columbia frame, then used a dial your ride springer, Monark fenders, schwinn tires & whatever other parts I thought were cool.  Had the bike sandblasted & then powder coated.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 27, 2010)

CooL.Nice job. Those fenders look great.

Pat


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 27, 2010)

You got to love those super deluxe fenders and what a great combo with the Dial your ride fork!!!


----------



## csavw (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey ! this custom looks awesome,fenders make the project a stand out !! Thanks


----------



## FreksH (Mar 19, 2010)

Inspiring me to do more. The fenders do indeed look great too. Looking forward to posting up my pics too!


----------



## Santee (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice work! You should be proud of that ride!


----------



## twomorestrokes (Jan 3, 2011)

Just right...


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a really nice bike, I like the combo of parts, thats awsome.


----------



## serg (Jan 14, 2011)

Springer from what bike? Excellent work.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the stark white color!  What does the tank graphic say?


----------



## serg (Feb 16, 2011)

serg said:


> Springer from what bike? Excellent work.




I found such a fork huffman http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle355/1568.htm


----------

